# I've really gone & done it now. How do I plan for this???



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow! My business is taking off great! I'm so excited! I advertise for catering jobs for 50 or less, because it is just myself doing all the work. (Okay, I hire my nephew for help but only because he's cheap labor!!  ) 

Well, as you may notice in the post below, I asked for help on catering that bbq for 350. I'm not really sweating that. I know I won't have a problem preparing the food in time, I just wasn't sure how much food to buy. 

So, here's the new thing! (What have I done?!?!?) My hometown has built a whitewater kayak park on the river and they're going to have a grand opening in a month. Well, my husband and I are members of the paddle club and have helped (doing very little, but something) in getting the park here in the first place. 

So, for the grand opening, they're planning on having a few food vendors there along with all the other festivites. Well, having my 'in', I got in! Free rent the first year and I'm grandfathered in for future festivals!! YAY! However, I don't know what I've done!!!!! The site is right next to the river and we, the food vendors, must be totally self contained, which isn't hard. I've got giant coolers for food, and I've got a monster sized grill. I also have tables and a tent. What more do I need really. I'm planning on serving food that can be eaten without sitting down, because there is no place for that. I'm thinking brats, burgers, chicken sammies, maybe pork chops on a stick.....You know, festival food.

Well, the big problem. We (the paddlers assoc.) don't know how many people to plan for for this event. Which means, I have no idea how much food to buy for this event. This town loves festivals though. We have a chile & frijole festival every year and it draws thousands of people. I don't expect that because this event is the first year. And the paddle club is only inviting 2 maybe 3 food vendors.

Please help me! I am incredibly excited about this because, hey, advertising opportunity!!!! But where do I begin?!?!?! I'd appreciate any and all advice or information!!!!! 

Thank you so much in advance!!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

belle
I going to assume that power will be provided. If so you may want to think about refridgeration. Some products that may be purchased frozen or frozen can be kept on site. if your getting slamed you can thaw and cook. I know our festivals do that here, smoked turk legs, brats, dogs etc.
I've done this sort of thing before if you want to PM.
Jeff


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

No, no power. We have to be totally self contained. The event is only lasting from 10 am to 4 pm. I will be cooking on my ginormous propane grill and using a propane turkey fryer for boiling ribs & brats and things.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well, maybe figure out who much gross you need. Fix for that and jump in and go until you run out. Ya know, if it's after 2 and your low, it might send a signal to the crowd that your product was good. Girl! boil ribs? Do you need me to hitch my smoker and head out?
Now remember. The MOST important experience of things like this is to have fun and meet new people. Don't ever let them see you stress


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Fun is key factor number one! I'm going to make this the best event I've ever done! I would love to borrow your smoker! LOL! I only have a small box smoker! Maybe I'll be able to make enough money off this event that I can buy a bigger smoker!!!! :bounce: 

Actually, I haven't exactly made my final choices for a menu as of yet, but it's getting close. I know for sure I'm doing brats (you can't have a festival without a brat & a beer, right?) teriyaki skewers, spicy grilled chicken sandwiches, and some kind of vegetarian selection.....veggie burgers or something. Don't know yet. I think I'm going to include at least 2 more choices, but I haven't narrowed it down yet! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, I've figured out my menu. Let me know what you think of it.

Breakfast will only be setup crews for the festival:
* Breakfast Burritos
* Fruits & Yogurts

The Main Event
* Bratwurst & Sauerkraut 
* Italian Sausage with Peppers & Onions
* Fiery Chicken Sandwiches with Pepper Cheese & Pueblo Chile 
* Stout Burgers with all the Fixin's
* Teriyaki Chicken Skewers
* All Beef Hot Dogs
* Veggie Burgers

(My stout burgers...I baste the burgers in a mix of guiness, tabasco and a few secret ingredients. They are fab!) Okay, there it is! What do you think???


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

sounds good :lips: 

If you could ship one of each I can better tell you. Maybe 2 stouts with the guiness on the side.
Heck, enough guiness and maybe I could be talked into joining a paddle club :beer:


----------

